# These were the actual building methods of the Mayans?



## HELLBOY (Mar 13, 2021)

I didn't plan to write something, but the idea came up.
I was browsing on facebook and I happen to see this image:





*Recreational image of the construction process of the Pyramid of the Tapir during the pre-classic period, in El Mirador, Petén, Guatemala.*​*HB: *At the bottom of the image we see the typical scene of the chisel and the stone sculpting the rock.

Are there records of where the rock was mined to build them? Or they built it on quarries.

There is a man who apparently knows about the subject and the place "El Mirador" which includes "La Danta".
Richard Hansen Richard D. Hansen, he has repeatedly said that they had to deforest the jungle to make their architectural constructions and that could also have happened in large cities such as Tikal Tikal, Naranjo Naranjo and Calakmul Calakmul , among others.
It was not rock, it was processed limestone, so they had to clear large areas of forests to process the lime. It was a process of a lot of investment of time, labor, lime stone and huge amounts of firewood, this is how the pyramids were formed.
It is said that the Mayans in order to build the great DANTA pyramid had to cut down large amounts of trees, and due to the large amount of deforestation, the Mirador was abandoned Mirador Basin .

*HB:* I also imagine the enormous work involved in deforesting large areas to build. As I see the following image, the area is huge.



*The viewpoint, Mayan archaeological zone.* Google Maps​It also seems that the pyramid "La Danta" was larger than those of Egypt.


*HB:* Does anyone know why they chose to build so many pyramids in these jungle areas? Did they have any purpose? Did they really have enough free time to build huge metropolises? Why do they so abundantly represent the serpent?
His constructions were perhaps not the most complex as in India or other places, however, his astrological knowledge is always spoken of.
If we put the context of Tartary as a contemporary nation, the issue of the giants present, what kind of people would they be and why were all their cities abandoned and rediscovered until only about 2 centuries ago? Its pyramids had a very own style, according to the history books they were areas full of wars, however here we have authentic metropolises that require a large number of builders, something very similar could be said of Angamuco Angamuco .




Angamuco-Michoacan   Angamuco - Ciudad Prehispánica Purépecha​Apparently from the Purepecha culture Purépecha , according to the "official" history, bitter enemies of the Aztecs with whom they did not lose combat, they even seemed just as powerful.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 13, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> Does anyone know why they chose to build so many pyramids in these jungle areas?



The jungle probably came afterwards.


----------



## HELLBOY (Mar 13, 2021)

I already saw some other video that explains that almost all the pyramids were zero point energy generators, hence the use of mercury or in some cases natural water sources.


----------



## BlackHighlander (Apr 9, 2021)

Has anyone ever proffered an explanation for the networks of paved roads that allegedly led into the hearts of the jungles when 'explorers' first started documenting the americas?


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 14, 2021)

The image shows scaffolding thats far too fragile for stone construction.
Another question is where the smaller prototypes of all these pyramids are. The high civilizations seem to have sprung up overnight into full bloom. 
Are the pyramids for transmuting Earth energy? For Astral travel? Portals?
How did the engineers, architects, stone masons, geologists and surveyors learn their trade?
Who may have taught them? The post-flood Atlantean survivors?
Did the devolution into war and human sacrifice come much later?


----------



## HELLBOY (Apr 14, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The image shows scaffolding thats far too fragile for stone construction.
> Another question is where the smaller prototypes of all these pyramids are. The high civilizations seem to have sprung up overnight into full bloom.
> Are the pyramids for transmuting Earth energy? For Astral travel? Portals?
> How did the engineers, architects, stone masons, geologists and surveyors learn their trade?
> ...


These are some good questions, I have a thought that I wanted to tell you before forgetting:
As is postulated, the Mayans had to set several fires to cut down the jungle and build at will, but if you remember the map of meteorite impacts, there was a very large one in Yucatan from "thousands of years ago."


If we are based on the thread of the war of the gods SH Archive - Circular lakes: evidence of the War of Gods?  , this crater may not have much time, even those pyramids under the water near Cuba.






I don't know what to think about a possible crater in the Gulf of Mexico, it looks very devastating, however there they showed the possible impact on Conibas.



Maybe after the disaster there were really no forests or maybe they had the tools to cut down.






The Toltecs and Mayas seem to be very familiar in culture, religion.

I have seen representations of the Double-headed Eagle in Mayan, Olmec, Tarascan, and Mexican ruins.











*Double-headed Eagle of Torgo's Thread: A Celtic/Basque Civilization Erased from History?*​
This symbol called Uroboro.
(from the Greek οὐροβóρος [ὄφις], '[snake] that eats the tail', in turn from οὐρά, 'tail', and βόρος, 'that eats') is a symbol that shows a serpentine animal that swallows its own tail and forming a circle with its body. The uroborus symbolizes the eternal cycle of things, also the eternal effort, the eternal struggle or the useless effort, since the cycle begins again despite the actions to prevent it.
The uroboro (also called uroburo or uroboros or even ouroboros) is a very old symbol, present in many towns and at different times. It represents a snake or a dragon that bites its tail, forming a circle with no beginning or end. Seemingly immobile, but in eternal motion, it represents the power that devours and regenerates itself, the universal energy that is continually consumed and renewed, the cyclical nature of things, which begin from the beginning after reaching their end. It symbolizes then the unit, the totality of the world, the infinite, the eternity, the cyclical time, the eternal return, the immortality and the perfection.
▪ China, Qing Dynasty, uroboros jade XVll sec
▪ Mexico, Quetzalcoatl XlV sec.
▪ Egypt, papyrus of heroub XXl dynasty.









​An ancient Aztec shield with crescent moons, which I don't know if it has any relation to what Fomenko says:


At the time of the XII-XVI centuries cc. the next two known symbols effectively meant the same thing.
It is a crescent moon with a star and a Christian cross adjacent to a crescent moon.
Today, a crescent moon with a star is considered to be exclusively a symbol of Islam, of the Muslim faith, and a cross, at the base of which is a crescent that is considered purely as a Christian symbol. However, the Christianity of the twelfth-sixteenth centuries cc. It was an entity, and it was only in the late 16th century that a division began to appear, leading in the 17th century to the division of Christianity into various denominations: Orthodox Christianity, Islam, Catholicism, Judaism, Buddhism, etc.
So the 'Star of David', which today is regarded exclusively as a Judaic symbol, probably symbolizes the 12th century Star of Bethlehem.
The fact that on the domes of many Russian churches and cathedrals there is a Christian cross and a crescent, attracts our attention. Historians and members of the clergy are often asked a question: what does it mean? As today, a crescent is considered a symbol of Islam, far from Christianity. So why then can a crescent be seen along with a cross? Usually the answer is this: supposedly, at the time of religious wars, Christianity in Europe defeated Islam. So they put an Ottoman crescent on the base of the Christian cross as a symbol of victory, so that people would always remember the "triumph of the cross over the crescent."
But such "explanations" are made up post factum and do not represent the facts.
If we follow the "logic" of the historians, we will have the opposite: the crescent, placed ABOVE, should have symbolized the victory of Islam over Christianity. But how could such a symbol appear in Orthodox Christian cathedrals?

See also the thread: An overlooked symbol of the old civilization

Now, putting a chronology to these events is difficult for me, which was first the disaster of the crater or the primamides. It only remains to add that they were all in ruins and re-discovered in 1800 all at the same time throughout Mexico and those that are yet to be discovered.


----------

